# Cosa significa il vostro nickname ?



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2015)

Raga , ci siamo dimenticati di aprire un Thread che forse nel vecchio forum era il più vecchio di tutti ( addirittura aperto dal primo utente MilanWorld nel 2002/2003 . 

Cosa significa il vostro nickname ... 

Ps: Lo metto in questa sezione perché non ricordo dov'era nel forum vecchio .


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2015)

parto io : 

Super_Lollo perche Lollo è il mio nome e Super per via dell ego ahahha ... Mi piacerebbe cambiarlo togliendo il super ma oramai ci sono affezionato


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Aprile 2015)

Brinda la supercazzola brematurata con scappellamento a destra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Aprile 2015)

Il mio mi sembra chiaro, è la risposta alla richiesta della società di "tifosi evoluti",
considerando quanto poco lo siano al momento loro 

(anche il mio avatar è una celata opinione su chi ha coniato suddetta definizione),
anche se in realtà è un offesa per i rosei mammiferi, considerando la loro nota intelligenza


----------



## prebozzio (22 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Raga , ci siamo dimenticati di aprire un Thread che forse nel vecchio forum era il più vecchio di tutti ( addirittura aperto dal primo utente MilanWorld nel 2002/2003 .
> 
> Cosa significa il vostro nickname ...
> 
> Ps: Lo metto in questa sezione perché non ricordo dov'era nel forum vecchio .



Il mio nick ha più di 10 anni, e lo usai per la prima volta proprio su forumfree... da allora l'ho adottato su praticamente ogni sito, e tante persone mi chiamano "prebozzio" nella vita di tutti i giorni 

La storia è molto semplice: a quel tempo il mio batterista preferito era Terry Bozzio, e io oltre a studiare per la scuola mi impegnavo 2-3 ore tutti i giorni nello studio dello strumento. Il mio sogno era diventare come lui, raggiungere la sua indipendenza, e fino a quando non l'avessi raggiunto (e magari poi superato) sarei stato PRE-BOZZIO, cioè a uno stadio prima di lui.

Inutile dire che sono ancora PRE-BOZZIO


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Aprile 2015)

Il personaggio interpretato da De Niro in Jackie Brown


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il personaggio interpretato da De Niro in Jackie Brown



Noooo ahhaha  sai che non avevo mai fatto il collegamento ahahaha ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il mio nick ha più di 10 anni, e lo usai per la prima volta proprio su forumfree... da allora l'ho adottato su praticamente ogni sito, e tante persone mi chiamano "prebozzio" nella vita di tutti i giorni
> 
> La storia è molto semplice: a quel tempo il mio batterista preferito era Terry Bozzio, e io oltre a studiare per la scuola mi impegnavo 2-3 ore tutti i giorni nello studio dello strumento. Il mio sogno era diventare come lui, raggiungere la sua indipendenza, e fino a quando non l'avessi raggiunto (e magari poi superato) sarei stato PRE-BOZZIO, cioè a uno stadio prima di lui.
> 
> Inutile dire che sono ancora PRE-BOZZIO



Grande Preb ... me la ricordavo la storia del tuo nick.. la raccontasti 10 anni fa... ammazza se semo vecchi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Aprile 2015)




----------



## diavolo (22 Aprile 2015)

Lord Herbert Kilpin disse che saremmo stati una squadra di diavoli


----------



## Pessotto (22 Aprile 2015)

Mi è sempre piaciuto volare


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Aprile 2015)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Mi è sempre piaciuto volare



Hahahah ...

Ps: Grazie mod , adesso pensandoci la sezione più corretta è questa


----------



## Snake (22 Aprile 2015)




----------



## Gas (22 Aprile 2015)

Gas perchè ho sempre avuto la velocità nel sangue, e fin da ragazzino ho fatto sport motoristici cogliendo diversi successi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2015)

Il "segno particolare" del mio calciatore preferito


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Aprile 2015)

Nome ed anno di nascita


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Aprile 2015)

Maggie è il nome del mio cane quando ho perso quello prima ho sofferto parecchio perchè fin da piccola sognavo di avere un cane ma abitando in un appartamento non potevo prenderlo, poi quando mi sono trasferita in una casa ho realizzato il "mio sogno", poi è arrivata lei ( maggie) ha avuto diversi "problemi" maltrattata in canile ha fatto un viaggio lungo dalla Calabria fino in Piemonte e diciamo che con il suo arrivo ha alleviato la sofferenza per la perdita del precedente, non sapevo che nick mettere e ho pensato al suo nome, cloun sta per pagliaccio ( lo so che si scrive clown, era per modificarlo un pò ) visto che li adoro .


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2015)

Angstgegner significa _spauracchio_ in tedesco. Non chiedetemi il motivo per cui abbia scelto questo nick quando mi iscrissi, non ne ho la minima idea


----------



## Hammer (24 Aprile 2015)

con un riferimento a una delle mie canzoni preferite di sempre


----------



## pennyhill (25 Aprile 2015)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Aprile 2015)

Vorrei cambiare nick, ma non credo si possa


----------



## Iblahimovic (25 Aprile 2015)

lo devo proprio spiegare?


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Aprile 2015)

Non saprei, fa schifo, ma non mi veniva nient'altro in mente!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Aprile 2015)

Il mio nick prende spunto da una coreografia della curva sud in un derby


----------



## prebozzio (27 Aprile 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


----------



## Renegade (28 Aprile 2015)

Il mio non ha alcun riferimento concreto. La sua derivazione è frutto della misura e delle modalità con cui la mia opinione viene a galla. Poteva essere ''Alternative'', invece che ''Renegade''. Ma è Renegade perché sono un ''rinnegato''; un doloroso critico, privo di colore, privo di patria. E altresì privo della cecità che i legami del tifo possono corrispondere. Ecco. Rinnegato perché sono testardo, distante, vittima dei calcoli, spassionato, autoesiliato da qualunque fazione, esplicitamente disincantato, orgogliosamente antipatico. E... come mi ricorda spesso la mia cara amica @MissRossonera, anche un po' ''S.''. Ecco perché poteva e doveva essere solo... _Renegade_.



Pessotto ha scritto:


> Mi è sempre piaciuto volare



Post Of The Year 2015.


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Aprile 2015)




----------



## DinastiaMaldini (30 Aprile 2015)

Un ricordo del passato, una speranza per il futuro


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il mio non ha alcun riferimento concreto. La sua derivazione è frutto della misura e delle modalità con cui la mia opinione viene a galla. Poteva essere ''Alternative'', invece che ''Renegade''. Ma è Renegade perché sono un ''rinnegato''; un doloroso critico, privo di colore, privo di patria. E altresì privo della cecità che i legami del tifo possono corrispondere. Ecco. Rinnegato perché sono testardo, distante, vittima dei calcoli, spassionato, autoesiliato da qualunque fazione, esplicitamente disincantato, orgogliosamente antipatico. E... come mi ricorda spesso la mia cara amica @MissRossonera, anche un po' ''S.''. Ecco perché poteva e doveva essere solo... _Renegade_.
> 
> 
> 
> Post Of The Year 2015.



Pensavo fossi un appassionato di Jeep.


----------



## Dany20 (30 Aprile 2015)

Il mio è Dany20, ovvero: Dany è l'abbreviato di Daniele che sarebbe il mio nome. 20 è il numero della nascita.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il mio è Dany20, ovvero: Dany è l'abbreviato di Daniele che sarebbe il mio nome. 20 è il numero della nascita.



Cioè sei nato nel 1920?


----------



## Dany20 (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cioè sei nato nel 1920?


Si.  risposta più lenta di uno scatto di Montolivo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si.  risposta più lenta di uno scatto di Montolivo.



Beh, 2 anni per la risposta ,
in effetti se usassimo tutti questi tempi non credo ci sarebbe un dialogo molto intenso nel forum


----------



## Dany20 (6 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, 2 anni per la risposta ,
> in effetti se usassimo tutti questi tempi non credo ci sarebbe un dialogo molto intenso nel forum


Perdona il ritardo ma cazzeggiando nel mio profilo ho ritrovato questa risposta e non mi sembrava corretto non rispondere.  Purtroppo l'età si fa sentire e si scordano le cose.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Perdona il ritardo ma cazzeggiando nel mio profilo ho ritrovato questa risposta e non mi sembrava corretto non rispondere.  Purtroppo l'età si fa sentire e si scordano le cose.



Comunque sempre più veloce della vendita del Milan


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Marzo 2017)

Visto che si cazzeggia ne approfitto...
Se dovessi tradurre il mio nickname direi...''Vecchi ricordi che partono dal 1973''...anno nel quale ho iniziato a seguire il Milan...
''Vecchi ricordi'' anche perchè per me il Milan con la emme maiuscola rimarrà per sempre quello di Sacchi...e sono passati trent'anni esatti da quando il Folletto di Fusignano ha messo piede per la prima volta a Milanello...


----------



## Carlo.A (6 Marzo 2017)

Un omaggio a Carlo Ancelotti.

Non so se è il miglior allenatore della nostra storia.
Forse in assoluto no. Anche se i giudizi sono soggettivi.
Ma è rimasto per ben 8 stagioni, segnando un epoca. Mi è sempre piaciuto per come affronta le partite di calcio e le pressioni esterne
Senza isterismi, con una tranquillità assoluta.
E poi in un calcio sempre più fisico ha avuto il coraggio di giocare con una formazione dove si privilegiava la tecnica.
Probabilmente negli ultimi 3 anni si poteva gestire meglio (tutti insieme) un ricambio generazionale e anche di filosofia. E chissà forse avrebbe vinto ancora uno scudetto.
Ma non vorrei andare troppo in Off Topic


----------



## Carlo.A (6 Marzo 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Visto che si cazzeggia ne approfitto...
> Se dovessi tradurre il mio nickname direi...''Vecchi ricordi che partono dal 1973''...anno nel quale ho iniziato a seguire il Milan...
> ''Vecchi ricordi'' anche perchè per me il Milan con la emme maiuscola rimarrà per sempre quello di Sacchi...e sono passati trent'anni esatti da quando il Folletto di Fusignano ha messo piede per la prima volta a Milanello...



Ti leggo sempre con piacere in generale, e in particolare nelle discussioni vintage.
Purtroppo se non sbaglio fu l'anno della fatal Verona, ma anche della coppa delle coppe contro il Leeds
Seguo con grande interesse il periodo dove non ero ancora nato, cercando ogni tipo di articolo che riguardi quelle stagioni.

I miei ricordi partono dal Milan di Capello purtroppo mi sono perso tanti momenti importanti.
Per esempio non aver visto dal vivo Rivera rimane uno dei più grandi crucci.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Marzo 2017)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> Un omaggio a Carlo Ancelotti.
> 
> Non so se è il miglior allenatore della nostra storia.
> Forse in assoluto no. Anche se i giudizi sono soggettivi.
> ...



Pochi l'hanno compreso, ma quello che fece Ancellotti fu più rivoluzionario di ciò che propose Sacchi, che ebbe il solo merito di riproporre in Italia concetti già presenti in altre culture calcistiche, non solo, Sacchi lo fece a prescindere, pretendendo di piegare tutto ai suoi dettami, da li ad esempio gli scontri con Van Basten e le tante legnate contro provincialette che non gli hanno permesso di vincere molto in Italia,
Ancellotti il tutto l'ha creato quasi casualmente, facendosi guidare dall'istinto e dal buon senso, senza pregiudizi, ma plasmando e plasmandosi con ciò che lo circondava.


----------



## Coripra (6 Marzo 2017)

Il mio non potete capirlo se non risalendo ad un vecchio titolo della Gazzetta che recitava:

""Il CORIPRA meglio del GRENOLI?"

Suvvia, ditemi che lo avete capito a cosa si riferiva la Gazza dei bei tempi!


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Marzo 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Il mio non potete capirlo se non risalendo ad un vecchio titolo della Gazzetta che recitava:
> 
> ""Il CORIPRA meglio del GRENOLI?"
> 
> Suvvia, ditemi che lo avete capito a cosa si riferiva la Gazza dei bei tempi!



Combin Rivera Prati   mitico


----------



## Raryof (6 Marzo 2017)

Co si può intendere anche come Comandini immagino.


----------



## Coripra (6 Marzo 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Combin Rivera Prati   mitico



Esatto!
Mi ricordo che io ragazzino sbrodolai all'idea che fossero meglio dei mitici Gren/Nordhal/Liedholm di cui avevo solo sentito parlare.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (6 Marzo 2017)

Carlo.A ha scritto:


> *Ti leggo sempre con piacere in generale, e in particolare nelle discussioni vintage.*
> Purtroppo se non sbaglio fu l'anno della fatal Verona, ma anche della coppa delle coppe contro il Leeds
> Seguo con grande interesse il periodo dove non ero ancora nato, cercando ogni tipo di articolo che riguardi quelle stagioni.
> 
> ...


Grazie Carletto 
''Per fortuna'' ho iniziato a seguire il Milan il campionato seguente a quello della ''fatal verona''...mi son perso anche la coppa delle Coppe ma forse meglio così 
Prima volta a San Siro nel Novembre del 1973...Milan-Bologna 2-2...reti di Benetti (se non erro) e Luciano Chiarugi...il mio primo idolo vestito in rossonero...
Sono sincero...Gianni Rivera lo ricordo poco...ai tempi le immagini erano davvero poche ed in più aggiungici il fatto che era già in fase calante...
Per molti è stato un fuoriclasse...e non lo dicono solo i Milanisti...
Mi spiace tu non abbia potuto ''inebriarti'' con il Milan di Sacchi...per me il migliore...il più entusiasmante...
Da qui in avanti....credo tu ne sappia molto più di me...quindi...a risentirci presto..


----------



## SecondoRosso (6 Marzo 2017)

Abbonato da sempre al secondo anello rosso di San Siro.


----------



## Carlo.A (7 Marzo 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Pochi l'hanno compreso, ma quello che fece Ancellotti fu più rivoluzionario di ciò che propose Sacchi, che ebbe il solo merito di riproporre in Italia concetti già presenti in altre culture calcistiche, non solo, Sacchi lo fece a prescindere, pretendendo di piegare tutto ai suoi dettami, da li ad esempio gli scontri con Van Basten e le tante legnate contro provincialette che non gli hanno permesso di vincere molto in Italia,
> Ancellotti il tutto l'ha creato quasi casualmente, facendosi guidare dall'istinto e dal buon senso, senza pregiudizi, ma plasmando e plasmandosi con ciò che lo circondava.



Ammetto che il Milan di Sacchi l'ho visto solo su materiale video.
Vabbè non conto il secondo Sacchi perché quelle erano stagioni amare (anche per Don Fabio)

Secondo me Sacchi è uno di quegli allenatori che ci mettono poco ad esaurire le energie mentali dei giocatori.
il Suo figlioccio Conte sembra proseguire su questa strada.
Però poi secondo me sono i giocatori che fanno la differenza, e i rapporti con essi. Per un ciclo più lungo meglio Capello Ancelotti Lippi Allegri. Per una società è meglio lavorare con questa tipologia. Sacchi si è trovato nel momento giusto al posto giusto. Allenando giocatori adatti per la sua idea. Gli olandesi erano come alieni nel calcio italiano. Anche i difensori erano perfetti. Però è durato troppo poco come allenatore. E dopo non è riuscito ad ottenere altri risultati. 

Ancelotti ha avuto un evoluzione. Al Parma era Sacchiano integralista tanto che preferiva Pietro Strada a trequartisti come Zola e Baggio. Alla Juve cominciò ad ammorbidirsi. Da noi fu bravo a sfruttare tutto il potenziale. Anche se viva iddio il 31 agosto arrivò Nesta. Altrimenti la vedevo grigia reggere tutti quei giocatori.

Ho una preferenza per Carletto.
probabilmente perché sono stati gli anni della mia adolescenza e maturità.
Ma direi come spiegavo prima , soprattutto per come ha sempre affrontato questo sport senza isterismi e stress.

Però ci sta anche preferire Arrigo. Parliamo di grandissimi.


----------



## sballotello (7 Marzo 2017)

significa aver preso una topica pazzesca per supermario e nonostante tutto gli concederei una terza chance


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (7 Marzo 2017)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Esatto!
> Mi ricordo che io ragazzino sbrodolai all'idea che fossero meglio dei mitici Gren/Nordhal/Liedholm di cui avevo solo sentito parlare.



Combin arrivò per sostituire Hamrin che da noi stette solo due anni a fine carriera ma in tempo per scudetto, Coppa Coppe (2 gol in finale con l'Amburgo a Rotterdam) e Campioni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2017)

Gli americani ci hanno preso in giro per decenni per Berlusconi.
Ora noi li prendiamo in giro per Trump che è praticamente Berlusconi all'ennesima potenza in tutto (anche nei capelli, è la forma Supersayan di Berlusconi).

Visti questi due affini personaggi, mi sono chiesto cosa sarebbe venuto fuori unendoli e... ecco a voi il vostro Trumpusconi.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Marzo 2017)

Alcuni amici miei alle medie storpiarono in brasiliano il mio cognome ironizzando sulle mie doti calcistiche  '95' invece è l'anno di nascita.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2017)

Beh , il mio nick è fin troppo banale : un pò richiama la canzone di zucchero e un pò invoca un esorcismo....al contrario!!!
Non potevo scegliere altro nick per descrivere l'amore per questi colori, squadra che iniziai a tifare nel lontano 1987.
Mi capita spesso di 'giocare' col diavolo e la terminologia che si presta al gioco e cosi quando incrocio il mio parroco(juventino) a mo' di sfottò lo invito davanti tutti e tutte di mollare la 'signora' e di inchinarsi al diavolo.
Lui ovviamente mi maledice, poi mi benedice , magari mi scomunica pure, mi sorride e poi gli tocca pure giustificarsi coi fedeli della mia frase perchè inorriditi ed esterrefatti guardano il prete come l'ultimo dei diavolacci in terra.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (9 Marzo 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Sono sincero...Gianni Rivera lo ricordo poco...ai tempi le immagini erano davvero poche ed in più aggiungici il fatto che era già in fase calante...
> Per molti è stato un fuoriclasse...e non lo dicono solo i Milanisti...


Permittimi: non "un" fuoriclasse, ma il miglior giocatore italiano del dopoguerra (e il miglior giocatore in assoluto del Milan che io abbia visto). Non scherziamo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Marzo 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Permittimi: non "un" fuoriclasse, ma il miglior giocatore italiano del dopoguerra (e il miglior giocatore in assoluto del Milan che io abbia visto). Non scherziamo


Come ho scritto nel mio post precedente ho pochi elementi per giudicare Gianni Rivera...l'ho visto poco e non nel massimo splendore della sua carriera...
Mi spiace se ho dato la sensazione di volerlo sminuire e me ne scuso per questo ma non era assolutamente mia intenzione farlo...
Ovviamente fa più testo il tuo giudizio e mi associo volentieri


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Marzo 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Come ho scritto nel mio post precedente ho pochi elementi per giudicare Gianni Rivera...l'ho visto poco e non nel massimo splendore della sua carriera...
> Mi spiace se ho dato la sensazione di volerlo sminuire e me ne scuso per questo ma non era assolutamente mia intenzione farlo...
> Ovviamente fa più testo il tuo giudizio e mi associo volentieri


Non devi scusarti. Forse sono tra i pochi qui che lo ha visto a lungo, anche se all'inizio ero un bambino, e dovevo testimoniare che c'eravamo anche prima di Silvio


----------



## Superpippo80 (10 Marzo 2017)

Ho avuto solo due veri idoli da quando tifo Milan, cioè dal 1989: Van Basten e Inzaghi. Non potendo fonderli, ho scelto quest'ultimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Marzo 2017)

Bé il mio nick è la banalità all'ennesima potenza: 

Milanforever mi pare chiarissimo, inoltre lo usavo già quando stavo sul forum yahoo..26 è il mio numero preferito.


----------



## galianivatene (20 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> parto io :
> 
> Super_Lollo perche Lollo è il mio nome e Super per via dell ego ahahha ... Mi piacerebbe cambiarlo togliendo il super ma oramai ci sono affezionato



Anche in risposta [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ed altri che si chiedevano il perche' del mio nick (ma poi non ho fatto in tempo a rispondere, la relativa discussione e' stata chiusa). Qualcuno lo attribuiva al fatto che vivo in Cina e non sono totalmente italiano: sono due cose vere, ma non e' un errore di ortografia (l'italiano e' la mia lingua madre)! 

Il mio nick deriva da uno scherzo molto in voga in un vecchio forum che frequentavo anni fa...inizialmente era una presa in giro a coloro che scagliandosi contro il nostro mitico AD dimenticavano (anzi proteggevano e giustificavano) l'importanza del Presidente...come dire, e' solo colpa del pelato se Berlusconi non investe piu' nel Milan.
Questo senza ovviamente voler difendere il Condom, anzi.
Chiaramente e' una lettura ormai sorpassata e forse nessuno si sognerebbe piu' di scindere le due teste dello stesso animale infernale...ma sono rimasto affezionato al nick.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2017)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Anche in risposta [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ed altri che si chiedevano il perche' del mio nick (ma poi non ho fatto in tempo a rispondere, la relativa discussione e' stata chiusa). Qualcuno lo attribuiva al fatto che vivo in Cina e non sono totalmente italiano: sono due cose vere, ma non e' un errore di ortografia (l'italiano e' la mia lingua madre)!
> 
> Il mio nick deriva da uno scherzo molto in voga in un vecchio forum che frequentavo anni fa...inizialmente era una presa in giro a coloro che scagliandosi contro il nostro mitico AD dimenticavano (anzi proteggevano e giustificavano) l'importanza del Presidente...come dire, e' solo colpa del pelato se Berlusconi non investe piu' nel Milan.
> Questo senza ovviamente voler difendere il Condom, anzi.
> Chiaramente e' una lettura ormai sorpassata e forse nessuno si sognerebbe piu' di scindere le due teste dello stesso animale infernale...ma sono rimasto affezionato al nick.



ok ok chiaro.. .. grazie


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2017)

Ma sapete che forse non ho mai risposto a questa domanda in 15 anni di forum .. il perchè del mio Super non me lo so spiegare.. forse perchè ho sempre avuto un alta considerazione di me stesso e semplicemente perchè mi piaceva Super Pippo il cartone.. uno Sfigat* che diventava super eroe..


----------



## galianivatene (20 Marzo 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sapete che forse non ho mai risposto a questa domanda in 15 anni di forum .. il perchè del mio Super non me lo so spiegare.. forse perchè ho sempre avuto un alta considerazione di me stesso e semplicemente perchè mi piaceva Super Pippo il cartone.. uno Sfigat* che diventava super eroe..


Ma come non hai mai risposto a questa domanda? 
Io, nel risponderti, ho proprio quotato la tua di risposta!


----------



## giannirivera (20 Marzo 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> Ho avuto solo due veri idoli da quando tifo Milan, cioè dal 1989: *Van Basten* e *Inzaghi*. Non potendo fonderli, *ho scelto quest'ultimo*.



ahia però eh 

Comunque anche io coi miei 50 (2 lol) anni Rivera l'ho vissuto poco ed anche io come old memories iniziai a tifare per lui nel 1973 (8 anni) e piansi quando, vedendo "90' Minuto" appresi del disastro di Verona.
Diciamo che di Rivera, come di tanti, ci si è abbuffati di documentari, testimonianze, riproposizioni di partite (le più con quella noia di Niccolò Carosio telecronista), ovviamente tutti sciroppati, specie nei primi Milan-Channel dove ascoltavo con piacere Lodetti (l'episodio della scommessa dell'auto nuova, col presidente Carraro, disperato per il sorteggio che ci opponeva al MU, divertentissimo) e proponevano spessissimo grandi classici del Milan.
Personaggio unico, Dio del numero 10 e protagonista in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Marzo 2017)

giannirivera ha scritto:


> ahia però eh
> 
> *Comunque anche io coi miei 50 (2 lol) *anni Rivera l'ho vissuto poco ed anche io come old memories iniziai a tifare per lui nel 1973 (8 anni) e piansi quando, vedendo "90' Minuto" appresi del disastro di Verona.
> Diciamo che di Rivera, come di tanti, ci si è abbuffati di documentari, testimonianze, riproposizioni di partite (le più con quella noia di Niccolò Carosio telecronista), ovviamente tutti sciroppati, specie nei primi Milan-Channel dove ascoltavo con piacere Lodetti (l'episodio della scommessa dell'auto nuova, col presidente Carraro, disperato per il sorteggio che ci opponeva al MU, divertentissimo) e proponevano spessissimo grandi classici del Milan.
> Personaggio unico, Dio del numero 10 e protagonista in tutto e per tutto.


Per fortuna i miei sono ''molto'' meno...solo 51 
La ''Fatal Verona'' l'ho schivata perchè ho iniziato a seguire il calcio nella stagione successiva...Campionato 1973/74
Tempi epici....la Domenica pomeriggio passata ad ascoltare ''Tutto il calcio minuto per minuto'' alla radio...
E le uniche immagini che passavano in TV erano quelle di ''Novantesimo minuto'' alla sera....in un servizio di due minuti veniva riassunta tutta la partita...
Ecco perchè di Rivera so così poco...non l'ho visto molto giocare ma sopratutto era già nella sua parabola discendente...
In ogni caso a detta di tutti è stato un autentico fuoriclasse...


----------



## giannirivera (20 Marzo 2017)

Già...ormai pensava a fare più il dirigente che il calciatore .
Faceva cadere presidenti, sceglieva allenatori, decideva rinnovi ecc.
Era fatto così Rivera.
Dal 73-74, anni di "Piccolo Milan", con la stella del 79 di mezzo, brutti ricordi fino all'arrivo di Berlusconi.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Marzo 2017)

giannirivera ha scritto:


> Già...ormai pensava a fare più il dirigente che il calciatore .
> Faceva cadere presidenti, sceglieva allenatori, decideva rinnovi ecc.
> Era fatto così Rivera.
> Dal 73-74, anni di "Piccolo Milan", con la stella del 79 di mezzo, brutti ricordi fino all'arrivo di Berlusconi.


Vero...anni terribili...
Ora che ricordo meglio...
Tra la ''fatal verona'' e l'inizio del campionato successivo c'è stata di mezzo la finale di Coppa Italia che abbiamo vinto ai rigori contro la Juve...confermi?
Questa credo sia stata la prima partita del Milan che ho visto in vita mia...


----------



## Hellscream (20 Marzo 2017)




----------



## giannirivera (20 Marzo 2017)

Si 1-1 con i gobbi poi rigori nel 73.
poi la rivincemmo nel 1977 contro l'inter.
anni bui come ora comunque.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (21 Marzo 2017)

giannirivera ha scritto:


> Si 1-1 con i gobbi poi rigori nel 73.
> poi la rivincemmo nel 1977 contro l'inter.
> anni bui come ora comunque.



Pochi giorni dopo Verona, con William Vecchi che parò (vado a memoria) 3 o 4 rigori
Io ho dieci anni più di voi e Rivera è il motivo per cui sono diventato milanista, pur essendo romano. Le prime partite che ricordo in tv sono quelle della Campioni 1963 (Dundee e Benfica) Ma...insomma: immaginate due Coppe Campioni vinte con il giocatore più rappresentativo della squadra italiano, che la seconda volta vince anche il pallone d'oro (il primo italiano a vincerlo). 
Ho visto dal vivo la sua ultima partita: Lazio-Milan ultima giornata del campionato della stella ed era ancora un assist man stupefacente (chiedere a Maldera).


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Aprile 2017)

Nick dedicato all'(ex) chitarrista dei Pink Floyd, per me è il genio assoluto della chitarra. 
Quando cominciai a suonare la chitarra, prima di smetterla dopo pochi mesi per lavoro, il mio obiettivo era replicare l'assolo di Comfortably Numb.
Tentativo non riuscito, of course.


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Aprile 2017)

Il mio nulla di particolare,solo che sono una signorina.E anche un po' vanitosa,dai!  Poi l'ho usato anche su altri siti.


----------



## Coripra (15 Aprile 2017)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Nick dedicato all'(ex) chitarrista dei Pink Floyd, per me è il genio assoluto della chitarra.
> Quando cominciai a suonare la chitarra, prima di smetterla dopo pochi mesi per lavoro, il mio obiettivo era replicare l'assolo di Comfortably Numb.
> Tentativo non riuscito, of course.



Per me potevi anche non scriverlo! 

poche note, ma al punto giusto e con che suono...

ahhh.... quanti ricordi meravigliosi... e ancora adesso quando li risento...


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Aprile 2017)

Il mio è un riferimento al noto matematico relativista Oronzo Canà, autore della riconosciuta teoria della B-zona, per cui 5+5+5 = 11. Dovette lasciare la madre patria Italia per via degli scarsi finanziamenti alla ricerca e ottenne riconoscimento solo all'estero, da qui l'appellativo di Mister.


----------



## Gekyn (19 Aprile 2017)

Nome inventato che ho usato per la prima volta a D&D con amici.


----------



## Coripra (19 Aprile 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Nome inventato che ho usato per la prima volta a D&D con amici.



D&D???

Mitico...
Ci giocavo eoni fa... facevo il master: mi piaceva far soffrire gli altri


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2017)

Facilmente capibile. Il diavolo è dentro me. Il mio vero e unico amore. 
Dopo la vita non portatemi in cielo, voglio scendere nell'inferno accanto al diavolo.


----------



## Mika (7 Maggio 2017)

Il come mi chiamano i miei amici.


----------

